# Silkie Diva!



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So if y'all remember, I wanted a leg band for Pheobie my buff silkie. Well I finally found one and "bling bling"ed it out for her. What a spoiled brat!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Your crazy Robo! She is getting big!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I am! When it comes to my pets hahaha. She's sure stylin' now. Hahah


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's holding out her keg like a model. Hehehe


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She's a Kardasachicken!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahaha you guys got me cracking up here. 


If Pheobies crown gets any more poofy'er and covers her eyes then she's gonna be wearing clips in her hair too!! I sure do put the crazy in "crazy chicken person" huh!?... Lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that is some kind of hot "bling bling" ! 

My chickens are so deprived ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

haha fantastic, i may well steal that idea for my silkie.


----------

